# Couple of Orange Krates?



## RailRider (Apr 6, 2008)

[/IMG]





[/IMG]

SOLD A FEW GOT BORED WITH THE SAME BIKES SITTING HERE, BOUGHT SOME OFF BRAND-ERS AND HAVE NEVER BEEN HAPPIER! SCHWINN HAD THE BEST QUALITY, BUT THE COMPETITION HAD MORE VARIETY.


----------

